
Show HN: A simple crypto asset explorer using GitHub data - espitia
http://monedas.io
======
espitia
Hi everyone!

Monedas is my first web app. Although still very bare bones, the idea is to
use different data points to explore crypto assets. Like I say in the about
page: "I think crypto assets are a different animal. Instead of looking at
projects solely by traditional standards (like we look at equities), there
should be more information on the code itself. Being that the important
projects are protocols vs businesses that use blockchain, I believe data
points on the code base should be considered.

With that said, I don't think commits, repo age or any one data point is a
good determinant for the quality of the project. I do believe that, at the
very least, it can signal something interesting. For example, a $X00M project
with little to no activity on the repository should raise some flags."

You can find more on how I went from nothing to now here:
[https://twitter.com/espitia7/status/918260378777407488](https://twitter.com/espitia7/status/918260378777407488)

Feedback is welcome :) !

